# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  احصائيات ( كم عمرك؟؟ ومن اين انت ؟؟)

## عفاف الهدى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اعددت لكم احصائية للمناطق التي ينتمي لها الأعضاء واعمارهم

من موضوع 

كم عمرك ؟ ومن اين انت؟

سنابس

عفاف الهدى 24
حزن العمر 19
شبل الطفوف 14
الفراش الفاطمي 12
سيناريو 22
شفايف وردية 22
بنبونة 21
عبرات مخنوقة 21
اللامع12
داحي الباب
انا والبحر توأمان 17
حبيبي باسم 11

الربيعية 

روائع القصص 15
انوار المهدي 18
واحد فاضي ( سابقا )
كادي 17

تاروت
نسيم الذكريات 24
تاروتية
S3ana27

الدخل المحدود

جريح الروح 24


المنيرة

الفراشة الحائرة 

و الوحيد 22

القطيف 

شذى الزهراء 21
سرمد الليل 17
نور الرضا 14
وردة البستان 25
نجوى الغيب 
اروجة قلب ابوها 19
وردة حلاوية 13
امير الشوق 28


المجيدية 
همسة الم 16
عاشق العسكري 14

الرابعة 
شوق الربيع 24

الخامسة 
حور العين111 (21)

البستان
الحبيب44 ( 24)

القديح
نوارة الدنيا 25
جود 20
لحظة خجل 12
دنيا الأحلام 13
شاري الطيب 
دمعة على السطور 24

الخويلدية 

دمعة قلم 29
مريم المقدسة 29
دمعة الأحزان 23

التوبي
حكاية حب 16
زهير 31

الناصرة 
ابتسامة حلوى 21
مرتضى محمد 20
غرام العاشقين 20
دلع بنت 22
زهور 19
ايلاف 16
اسير الضلام 15
امير العاشقين 23
مربوش 18
ايات الروح 26
ابو جاسم 17
سبايس 16
الفراشة الحزينة 29
حلا الروح 14

الحلة 
احلى شهد
وردة حلاوية 13

العوامية 
اسرار الليل
اميرة بأحساسي 14
سجينة الأهات 
لوكي 25
دموع جارفة 15
روح الرومانسية 16
منى الروح 24
ملكة الغرام
مفرورة14
اسيرة شوق 10
شمعة الوادي 21
بقايا انسان 23
حور العين 15
دريم 33
اميرة 22

ام الحمام 
اميرة المرح 21
سكر الكون 13
سوسة 16
وردة محمدية 21

البحر
سيد بيان 26

ام الجزم
الأمل البعيد 13
حي الدوبج
فضول 30

الشريعة
لوفلي 22
سيهات 
قمر سيهات 17
عيون لا تنام 25
الخبر 
ليالي الخبر 22
الجبيل الصناعية 
نصر الله 
فاطمة 
المدينة المنورة 
لؤلؤة الحجاز 24
بريدة
القصيمي 
عنيزة 
تمثال انسان 25

الأحساء 
ام عبد الله 111(28)
دانة الشوق21
بائعة الورد
حوراء الحورية 24
الليل الممزق 21
دموع الأكرف 16
فجر الليالي 16
عاشقة ال محمد 24

العمران
المشاكسة 15
بو كوثر 36
عاشق الصادق 23
الظل ( حاليا ) SOLV 14
الدالوه
اللؤلؤ المكنون 21
اسير الحرمان 17
عاشقة الجراح 16

النويدرات 
نور الهدى 
ونة حزن 16

المبرز
عين الحياة 2007 (23)
امل الظهور 24

القارة 
نجمة الأحساء 15
العتبان 
الأفضل 22
البحرين 
همسات وله
النونو 20
عنيدة 16
beauty of life 28
المنامة 
خنيزية بحرينية 20
الدراز 
علي البحراني 19
مدينة حمد
ومضة الم 20
ونة حزن 19
سنابس
سمراء 15
الحلة 
عاشق الحرية 24
المحرق
ملكة الظلام 20

الكويت
noght.wolf16

الامارات( العين)
بنت البلوش 18
مهرشاد17

العراق
رونق 22
كميل الفضلي 29
عاشقة الحسين 21
دمعة الحسين 17

فلسطين 
شوش 15
عاشق الدمعة الح 31

من يود مشاركتنا على هذا الرابط

http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=43754
اللهم احفظ اسرتنا الغالية اسرة شبكة الناصرة الثقافية بكل خير و عافية

----------


## Taka

*يزاج الله ألف خير أختي ] عفاف الهدى [*
*اكيد تعبتي وأنتي تسوي الاحصائيات*
*الله يسلم ايدج خيتو*
*تحياتي*
*] مهرشاد [*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلم لي المرور العطر

فعلا اتعبت

بس هذا واجبنا

والله الموفق

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*يسلمووو غناتي عفاف على الإحصائيات* 
*لاعدمناااااج ..*
*تحياتي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ولا عدمنا مرورش الحلو في صفحاتي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*يعطيك العافية غاليتي عفاف الهدى*
*دائماً نشيطة ماشاء الله عليكِ...*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

دمعة خيو

شهادة اعتز فيها

اشكر تواجدش الحلو في صفحتي

----------


## سيناريو

*الله يعطيك ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف* 
*ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف*

* ألــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف عافية* 
*عن جد خيو أحس أنك تعبتي* 
*خالص شكري وتقديري وامتناني للجهود المبذولة* 
*ماننحرم منك يالغلا عفـــــــــــاف الهدى*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يعافيش يالغالية 

وهذا واجبنا 

وما ننحرم من طلاتكم الأحلى

----------


## سـلـوان

*أن شــاء الله العمـر كـله يـا رب..*


*ربي يعطيك العـافية عفعف..*
*شـاكرين جهـودكِ..*

----------


## فرح

واااااااااو حــــــــــــركـــــه حلووووه اكتيييييييير منك حبيبتي 
عــــــــــــفاااف 
تسلم يدينك ياااقلبي ع المجهوووود الرااائع 
يعطيك العااافيه
 بس ليش اسمي مو فيهم :toung:  :embarrest:  ههههههه  :cool: اسكتي واطلعي 
دمتِ برعاية المولى وحفظه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سلوان 

فروحة

يا هلا فيكن يالغاليات

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

عن جد رووووووووووعه خيتووووو
ماشاء الله عليكِ 
ربي يحفظك ويخليكِ ذخر للمنتدى واهله
يسلمووووووووووووووو

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكورة دنيا 

الله يعافيش 

ويسلم لي مرورش الحلو

----------


## عفاف الهدى

انتظروا الأحصائية الثانية بعد فترة

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_يعطيكـ ألف ألف ألف عاااااااااافية_
_حبيبتي عالمجهود الطيب_
_موفقة بإذن الله_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يعافيش يالغالية 

وعساش عالقوة

----------


## khozam

يعطيك ألف ألف ألف عافية

على المجهودات التي تقوم بها 

دمتي بخير وسعادة وفرح وسرور

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يعافيك اخوي

بس وين طلاتك 

قلت ليش؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بنت البلوش

*الله يعطيج العافيه خيتو على هالجهد*

----------


## الساحر844

يعطيكي ألف عافية يارب على موضوعك  
سلام شلووووو

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين ببنت البلوش

وينش مختفية

الساحر 

يا هلا وسهلا فيك في صفحتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الي ما اشترك يشترك 

في انتظار مشاركاتكم
http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=43754

----------


## شاري الطيب

*الله يعطيك العافية*
*جزيل الشكر والتقدير*
*بس ودي اعرف يااختي عفاف الهدي*
*من وين عرفتي اني من القديح*
*ربي يحفظك ويرعاك*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ليش اخوي انت مو من القديح

----------


## شاري الطيب

*خيتي عفاف الهدى* 
*انا من القديح*
*بس مستغرب كيف عرفتي انا من القديح*
*لاني ماادكر يوم من الايام انا* 
*قلت  من القديح*
*ربي يعطيك العافية* 
*على الجهود الطيبة*
*تحيااااااااااااااااتي*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

جهود مباركـة خيتو هدى .. بس حبيت اوضح شغله بسيطة .. الا وهي
ان عمري .. 24 سنة .. وانتِ ذكرتي ان عمري 14 .. وسلامتج .

----------


## يوم سعيد

*بسمه تعالى*

*لو تخليت عن المجاملة مرة واحدة وقلت الحقيقة بيني وبين نفسي سأقول إن هذه الصفحة فتحت لي الكثير من النوافذ والأبواب ، وفعلاً إنك لو أحببت أن تعرف أو تتعرف فلا تذهب بعيداً فكل ما عليك إلاّ أن تفتح هذا الكتاب أو لنقل هذا الألبوم الشخصي الذي يكشف لنا سر من أسرار شخصياتنا المنتشرة عبر هذه الشبكة العنكبوتية وسوف تعرف عمر صديقك وأين يقع مسقط رأسه وفرصة لك أن تسبر أغوار هذه الشخصية من خلال هذين الشيئين ( العمر + محل الولادة ) ؟ وربما يعتبر هذين الشيئين صمامي أمان يجعلك في مأمن جزئي حيال من تعرف .*
*والعجيب في الأمر إنني تفاجأت إن هناك شريحة كبيرة قاومت حاجز الصمت وتخلصت من لثامها لتكشف هويتها أمام الجميع ويصبح العضو كتاباً مقروءاً ومفتوحاً للجميع بدون قيود رغم إن هناك الكثير يتحفظ على هذا الجانب الشخصي ويراه أمراً شخصياً لا يمكن الاقتراب منه !! لا أدري فربما الاعتقاد بأن هذه النافذة لا تفضح الكثير عن حياتنا فالبيوت أسرار كما يقولون ولكن هذا الباب الصغير الذي دوّن عليه إسم البلدة والعمر ماهو إلا أيقونة جميلة لا تعني الكثير ولا تغري ولا تقلص المسافات البعيدة وما هي إلا طريقة لهدم تلك الأسوار العالية التي تفصلنا عن بعض وقد يكون الوصول إلى الأبراج العاجية التي يجلس فيها كل عضو أمراً يسيراً لنا لنبقى على اتصال فكري ليس أكثر وقد تكون هذه المعلومات البسيطة بالنسبة للبعض عصا موسى تحقق لها مآرب أخرى !!*
*لا أريد أن أطيل فالفكرة جميلة وقد لاحظتها في الكثير من المنتديات وهي على غرار بعض الأفكار التي تساهم بها بعض المجلات وتسمى بصفحة التعارف !! فللآن لا زال التعارف شيئاً خجولاً وأتمنى أن تبقى هذه المعلومات محل احترام الجميع وأن نتعامل معها بشفافية وصدق واحترام وأن لا تكون لنا مدخلاً للنزاعات وافتعال المشاكل !! قد يستغرب بعضكم فيطفق قائلاً .. ما الذي يقوله هذا المعتوه ؟ أنا لم أقل شيئاً فالواقع هو الذي يقول لنا فالتعارف شيء وحب التعرف شيء آخر وربما الانفتاح على الأشياء من الأمور المستحسنة والمفضلة للكثير من أبناء البشر خصوصاً إذا صاحبها شيئاً من غرور التعرف وشراهة الاستطلاع وفضول التقرب ولكن الانفتاح على مصراعيه له منزلقات لأنها تخلق منافذ ومداخل وبالذات إذا انقشعت عنها بعض الحصانات الدبلوماسية والحريات الشخصية !! أتمنى أن يكون كلامي مسموع وكتابتي واضحة وفكرتي تناثرت في عقول القرّاء وأتمنى بعد كل هذا أن تتفهمني الأخت الكريمة/ عفاف الهدى وأن تستفيد من هذه الفكرة في نشر بذور الخير بين الجميع من خلال مجهودها الطيب وأن تكون مبادرتها مسيّجة ببعض الأحراز حتى تبقى في حدود ومساحات جغرافية لا يمكن لأي متسلل آخر أن يستغل هذه الفكرة للسطو والاعتداء وأن تسير بها نحو الأهداف المحمودة !!*
*شكراً لك أختي وبارك الله لجهودك وأشكر كافة الحضور والقائمين على الفكرة وإلى الأمام والمزيد من التقدم والنجاح ،،،،،*
*بقلمي/ يوم سعيد*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شاري الطيب

اهلا فيك اخوي

حاولت ابحث اذا منت سجلت في ( كم عمرك ومن اين انت ) لكن تعبت وتركت 

مالقيت مشاركتك
ولكن يمكن انت ذكرت هالسالفة في مكان ثاني في المنتدى مع اني اتوقع انك سجلت حضورك معانا هني 

في الموضوع (كم عمرك...) او اك كنت جاطنها في المعلومات الشخصية تبعك
ما راح اجيبها من عندي
اسمح ليي لو ضايقتك 
حبيت انقلك بالضبط من وين جبتها بس زي ما تشوف المشاركات في هالموضوع كثيرة 
واتعبت في التصفح وما قدرت اكمل
اعذرني

----------


## عفاف الهدى

امورة الغالية 
الخطأ وارد 
لا تنسي ارقام وحوسه
بس اعذرني

العمر كله للغالية 
والله وطلعتي في سني 
الله يعطيش العافية على التصحيح
ان شاء الله المرة الجاية اعدله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يوم سعيد

يسلم لي الحضور الذي بدا متقطعا 

بس توقيعك بصفحتي يعطيني الأمل والحماس للكتابة 
والأبداع وابراز كل ما هو مفيد

اشكر كلامك الجميل في صفحتي المتواضعه 

يعطيك العافية

----------


## شاري الطيب

*خيتي عفاف الهدى*
*عادي من قال متضايق*
*بالعكس انا جداً مرتاح*
*انا الي اسف اذا ضايقتك بشي*
*لك مني جزيل الشكر والاحترام*
*بجد موضوع في قمة الروووووعة*
*ربي يحفظك ويرعاك*
*دمتي بود* 
*تحيااااااتي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما في ضيقة ولا شي اخي الكريم

والي يبي يحط شي لازم يتأكد من مصداقيته

على العموم حصل خير اخوي

وصافي يالبن

----------


## وردة خجل

*هلو* 
*كيفكم*
*انا من العوامية*
*عمري 22*


*يسلموا عفاف الهدى على الموضوع الفله*

----------


## fatemah

مجهوووود رااائع تشكري عليه خية عفاف 
تسلمي ع المجهود الرائع وربي لايحرمنا الجديد

..][..تحيـــــــــــــــاتيـ..][..

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

*يعطيك الف عافية*
*اختي الغالية عفاف الهدى*
*لا حرمنا من جهودك المثابر وحضورك الممييز*
*دمت بحفظة ورعايتة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الله يعطيج العاافيه خيتو*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## روائع القصص

والله العظيم في اسماء توني اعرفها

ما ادري وين الله حاطني

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلم لي كل من مر في صفحتي 
والقى بتوقيعه عليها
ويسلم لي اهالي العوامية 
والعمر كله للغوالي

----------


## عنيده

يعطيج الف الف عافيه اختي ... 


مشكووره ع انج ما نسيتيني 


تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا يالعنيدة

----------


## احلى توته

يسلـــــمو اختي عفاف ع المجهـووود 
موضـــوع تشكري عليه
** آآسفه ع التآخير **
دمتي في حفظ البااااري
موفقه لكل خـــــير
ـتحياااتيـ
ـتوتهـ

----------

